# Fishing Tip # 1208. Rigging the Mannhaden for Trolling



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The 11" Mannhaden is a massive soft plastic lure. I don't know the weight but I am sure it weighs at least a pound. The Mannhaden is factory rigged with a large jig head but I can't seem to hold on to Tarpon with jigs. Here some Mannhaden, 11" and 9". 








Here is how I rig the lure.
I made a heavy duty rigging needle out of a coat hanger.








I insert the needle in the belly as shown and pass it through the lure body and out at the mouth. This is easy to do with the heavy wire needle.
This pic shows how the needle is inserted and how it exits at the mouth.








I insert a piece of stiff Polyethelene tubing through the body by slipping it over the needle and simply pushing. I point the tubing and lubricate it with dish washing liquid to make insertion easier.








I clip the tubing flush where it enters and exits the lure body.








I insert 300# mono through the tube and add a loop on the front and a 7/0 trebel at the rear.








I add a sinker to the loop at the treble (using light Monel or copper wire) to suit trolling speed and the depth I want the lure to run. Tarpon usually shake this sinker off and the soft plastic Mannhaden slides up the leader, away from teeth. 
The Mannhaden is a Tarpon killer. Ought to be death of Stripers too. The 9" Mannhaden catches Snook and Tarpon. I've used the 9 incher for years.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

where can u buy these locally?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Don't have a clue.*

I live 400 miles from Pensacola. I'd bet Half Hitch in Panama City has them. Maybe shoot an e-mail to mannsbaits.com.

I've caught Cobia on the 9 incher and I'll bet I catch one on the 11 inch one soon. We'll have Cobia into November and Tarpon too.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ken,

The mold has been working great.

How do these Manns bait pull? What speed? Is there any spinning at all?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I troll very slowly.*

Tarpon are often lethargic and prefer a slow moving bait. Menhaden are known for their slow speed. Mann's makes a swimming Ballyhoo that skips fine and swims like a live one. Rigged correctly, I'm sure you can troll it 6kts.

Best contact Mann's. They always give me the straight skinney.


----------

